# AudioFaucet/iTunes Interaction



## ski4404 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello,

I use Audio Faucet all the time and I think it's a very well written application... so thank you to the authors. I have a question about the way iTunes works with the Tivo interface.

Is it possible to have iTunes on the desktop "synced" with what is playing on the Tivo? In other words, if I choose a song to play on iTunes, can Audio Faucet pick that up and make it the active song on the Tivo? I would like to be able to do this so that, for example, if I wanted to search for a song in iTunes, I would just be able to double click it and have it play back through the Tivo. Going the other direction would be nice as well, if I am playing a song selected on the Tivo, I would want it to be selected on iTunes on the desktop.

Thanks!


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Thanks for the feedback.

If you use an AirTunes Unit to play your audio (and not stream to TiVo) this is the behavior you will see. But currently we haven't done the interaction work needed to make the MP3 player on the TiVo sync up. The bigger issue is that it won't ever sync exactly as we don't have control over when the TiVo will play the audio (the SDK doesn't give you that kind of access) so it might get awkward.

Feel free to send the suggestion to [email protected] and we'll let you know if we get around to find a solution and implementing it in the future. 

Cheers,
KC


----------

